# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  الفلكلور الأردني " الربابة "

## دموع الغصون

الربابه








الربابة آلة موسيقية قديمة ذات وتر واحد أول من أوجدها العرب الرحل في الجزيرة العربية.و هي من التراث البدوي وأكثر من يستعملها الشعراء المداحون و تكاد تكون السمة البارزة في مجالس شيوخ البادية و قد يصف البعض تعلق البدو بها لأنها تتناسب مع طبيعة البادية من حيث صنعها و ملاءمتها للمناخ الصحراوي.و تصنع الربابة من الأدوات البسيطة المتوفرة لدى أبناء البادية كخشب الأشجار و جلد الماعز أو الغزال و سبيب الفرس.

محتويات 
1 لمحة تاريخية 
2 أجزاء الربابة 
2.1 الهيكل 
2.2 طارة الربابة 
2.3 السبيب 
2.4 الكَراب 
2.5 القوس 
2.6 الغزال 
2.7 المخده 
3 المجموعات التي تصاحب الآلة 



لمحة تاريخية
ورد ذكر آلة الربابة في العديد من المؤلفات القديمة لكبار العلماء أمثال الجاحظ في مجموعة الرسائل و ابن خلدون و ورد شرح مفصل لها في كتاب الفارابي الموسيقي الكبير.و هناك صورة لآلة الربابة على قطعة حرير وجدت في إيران وتوجد الآن في متحف بوسطن للفنون.

و عرف العرب سبعة أشكال من الرباب وهي المربع – المدور – القارب – الكمثرى – النصف كرى – الطنبورى – الصندوق المكشوف.

وبعد الفتح الإسلامي للأندلس انتقلت الربابة إلى أوروبا و تغيرت تسميتها ففي فرنسا تسمي رابلا وفي إيطاليا ريبك و في أسبانيا رابيل أو أربيل.





أجزاء الربابة

الهيكل
عصا طويلةهى عنق الربابة التى يركب عليها الوتر الوحيد ومثبت أسفلها طارة الربابة و في أعلاها مجرى يثبت بها الكراب الذى يعمل على شد الوتر من أسفل العصا لأعلاها مارا بطارة الربابة.


طارة الربابة
وظيفتها تكبير الذبذبات الناتجة عن الوتر المشدود عليها . و هي عبارة عن كتلة خشبية مفرغة يتم شد جلد ماعز أو غزال من جهة و الجهة الأخرى تثقب.


السبيب
أى الوتر وهو مجموعة من شعر ذيل الحصان و يصنع منه وتر الربابة و وتر القوس و يجمع و يثبت بواسطة خيوط متينة.


الكَراب
هو قطعة خشبية تثبت بأعلى العصا يتم بها شد وتر الربابة إلى الدرجة المطلوبة.


القوس
يصنع في الغالب من عود الرمان أو الخيزران لمرونته ويشد عليه وتر آخر.

الغزال
قطعة خشب رفيعة توضع تحت الوتر من أسفل لترفعه عن الطارة حتى لا يلامسها عند العزف والضغط عليه .

المخده
قطعة قماش صغيرة توضع تحت الوتر من أعلى لترفع الوتر عن ساق الربابة و وظيفتها كوظيفة الغزال في الجهة المقابلة.
المجموعات التي تصاحب الآلة
تلك الآلة تقتصر على مصاحبة الصوت البشري سواء الغناء أو الإنشاد أو السيرة الشعبية. و أحياناً تقوم بالعزف يصاحبها آلات أخرى مثل الرق – السلامية – الدربكة أو آلات ربابة أخرى متباينة الحجم.

مراحل تصنيع الربابة والمراحل التي تمر بها :
يقول الحاج ابو ‏محمد الاغا احد مصنعي الربابة ان انجاز صنع ربابة واحدة اصلية يستغرق مدة اسبوع ‏كامل وذلك بعد تحضير المواد الاولية وتجهيزها يدويا.

ويضيف ان اول مرحلة في تصنيع الربابة هي تحضير الهيكل الخشبي عن طريق شراء دف ‏زان من المنشرة بطول 55 سنتيمترا وبنشره يدويا ومن ثم "نضع على طرفيه حجرين ‏وننقعه في برميل ماء لمدة يوم كامل حتى يترطب ويصبح قابلا للتقوس بعد وضع حجر ‏ثالث في وسطه".

ويتابع "وبعد ذلك نعمل على اذينات على اطراف الهيكل على قياسات سنتيمتر واحد ‏من كل طرف وفي الوسط نقوم بالقدح بوضع العوارض الخشبية مع نشر الزوائد بعدها يصبح ‏شكل القفص الخشبي جاهزا لاستقبال الجلد".‏

وفي المرحلة الثانية يقول الاغا "نأتي بجلد جدي وسابقا كنا نستخدم جلد الغزال ‏عندما كانت الغزلان متوفرة بكثرة ونبدا مرحلة تطويع الجلد وتمويته فنضعه بوعاء ‏حنى يحمى ثم نقوم بملسه حتى يصبح املسا ونبشره بعد ذلك بواسطة الماء ونزيل كل ‏المخلفات من الجلد فيصبح شكله كالبلور نقوم بعد ذلك بتعليقه على شجرة حتى ييبس ‏وتغادره الروح".‏

وتابع "بعد ذلك نعيد وضعه في الماء حتى يطرى من جديد ونقوم بشده على الهيكل ‏الخشبي الجاهز بحيث نثبته على العوارض من الجهتين تأتي بعد ذلك المرحلة الثالثة ‏بتهيئة الشعر الماخوذ من ذنب الخيل فبعد تركيب الرقبة ناتي بقطعة جلد ونشقها من ‏الطرفين ونضعها بسيخ ونفتح بها الشعر ونعقدها من طرفي الربابة بشكل فني لتعطي ‏الصوت المطلوب".

اما المرحلة الرابعة فهي تحضير القوس وهو من خشب الزان او الجوز ونربطه من ‏طرفيه بشعر الخيل الذي حضرناه وتصبح الربابة بعد ذلك جاهزة للعزف عليها عن طريق ‏امرار القوس على شعر الربابة فيرد جلدها الالحان والعزف.

----------


## دموع الغصون

من التراث الأردني - الربابة -

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله الربابة حلوة
مرة طلعنا رحلة واجا واحد عزف وكان العزف كتير حلو مشكورة عـ الموضوع*  :Bl (28):

----------


## دموع الغصون

راق لي تواجدكِ ~ طوق الياسمين ~ ودي لكِ

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## دموع الغصون

~ ان الله يراك ~ راق لي تواجدكِ هنا

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## دموع الغصون

التميز يكمن بحضور أرواحكم الطيبة

----------

